# Your Favourite Apps



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

I just got mine today! Loving AirVideo I think it's amazing! Works like a charm too.

Anyone else have some highly suggested apps?


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

2Do (full version) and Pastebot are my home screen favourites. Love their sync with Mac features. Other notables for me include GoodReader, Convertbot, Dragon Dictation & Search, Plants vs. Zombies, and World Card Mobile.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

I am really loving the icab web browser. I put it on yesterday and it has replaced safari for me already


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

Oh and backgrounder is great especially when you add circuitous to it for multitasking. I don't do much multitasking but it's nice to have and is a great interface


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Warning*: install only if you wish to see your productivity plummet (but your enjoyment factor go into orbit):

*Angry Birds HD*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

- Pinball HD - graphics are amazing ... 3 different machines in 1 game
- Dropbox - document transfer between computer and iPhone/iPad
- Dragon Dictation - for non typists especially
- Instapaper - mark articles to read later on computer and they are available on iPad
- Zinio - online magazines


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I have quite a few apps. Scrabble is fun. Alias Sketchbook and iMockups work great for drawing rough sketches for clients. 

But the one app the really stands out from all the others is *Corkulous*. I got it as a simple app for managing to-do lists, but it does SO much more. It's such a great way to organize thoughts and ideas in a visual way that is logical to you personally. You can pin todo lists, sticky notes, text, photos, and even contacts (which are then clickable to see contact info). I'm now using it to organize my projects so I can see who the clients are, what the design is, hold snippets of images of interest I find, notes on what the client wants, and todo lists for work in progress. Amazing app and worth every penny.

A7


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

nutsngum said:


> I just got mine today! Loving AirVideo I think it's amazing! Works like a charm too.
> 
> +1


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

aSleep HD is a really interesting app. I have still yet to really play around with apps as I mainly use my iPad for email, web, and media.


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

can't wait to try all of your suggestions out!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> *Warning*: install only if you wish to see your productivity plummet (but your enjoyment factor go into orbit):
> 
> *Angry Birds HD*
> 
> ...


Thanks for that suggestion, it's actually really simply and fun! Downloaded it yesterday


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

AirVideo, as well...I can't believe it's free and so easy to use....


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

I have issues with air video and the videos in my computer. They are akk dvr-ms from windows media center and while it will play them, it can't play them smoothly as the files are simply too large. Some of the DVDs are 4gb and ones from television are 2gb or more. It plays xvid files no problem but these dvr-ms are not great and it will take me ages to reencode the 200 movies into xvid


----------



## iJayTee (Apr 20, 2010)

Newdeal said:


> I have issues with air video and the videos in my computer. They are akk dvr-ms from windows media center and while it will play them, it can't play them smoothly as the files are simply too large. Some of the DVDs are 4gb and ones from television are 2gb or more. It plays xvid files no problem but these dvr-ms are not great and it will take me ages to reencode the 200 movies into xvid


Hmm... must be related to the format because it certainly isn't the size. I have streamed 6GB+ 720p and 1080p Mkv files converted on the fly and they were smooth as silk.

Having had all kinds of issues using Mediacenter, Tversity, etc. to attempt smooth streaming to both a PS3 and an Xbox 360 I am especially impressed by Airvideo. This is a great app.

I went ahead and bought the pay version even though the free one would have suited my needs just to add my $$$ to support these guys.


----------



## Elemenopee (Apr 20, 2004)

Strategery


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll have to try AirVideo, but I doubt my media server had the horsepower to do the transcoding on the fly (Atom 330 Dual-core 1.6 GHz).


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

It may also be because the files are stored in my time capsule and so the MacBook pro has to bring them over, transcode, then shoot them back so perhaps it has to do with the transmission between the time caosule and the macbook pro since the files are not local affecting the transcoding speed


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

My AirVideo was working great but seems to be choking lately. I don't restart my iPad often and am wondering if the AirVideo app has some memory issues. will let you all know how it goes.

Besides AirVideo my most frequently used apps are Mail, Safari, Calendar and Evernote. Been trying out Atomic Web for browsing with tabs and some other features and it's pretty good.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> *Warning*: install only if you wish to see your productivity plummet (but your enjoyment factor go into orbit):
> 
> *Angry Birds HD*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion I tried the demo and quickly picked up the full version. Reminds me of another of my favorite games, world of goo though that's not out on the ios.. As far as I know at least...


----------



## gouletjo (Jun 4, 2010)

does the client runs on windows ?


----------



## mhcnbc (Mar 28, 2010)

Paul82 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion I tried the demo and quickly picked up the full version. Reminds me of another of my favorite games, world of goo though that's not out on the ios.. As far as I know at least...


Yup, another +1 for Angry Birds HD. Love it but I. Can't. Stop!

Marion


----------



## vaalea (Jul 19, 2010)

If you ever have a need to record meetings, HT Recorder balances the audio level of voices in different distances around the table so that they are all about the same. You don't have to turn up the volume to hear the person at the end of the table and then turn it down for the person that was sitting next to you on playback.  In the paid version you can save the audio files to your computer. You just have to watch out for background noise cause it is given just as much weight as everyone else's voice.


----------



## Gilby3000 (Nov 24, 2009)

Parallel Kingdom now has an iPad version out and it is sweet!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Just discovered iTeleport ... $20 ... allows you to access your computer from wherever you are.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Uzu


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

iphoneottawa said:


> Uzu


+1 for Uzu


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

OMG this HarbourMaster* game is like CRACK.

*Brit/Canadian spelling not actually present on the game itself. Stupid Merkins. 

PS. OMG the lite version for the iPhone is just as addictive, with the added bonus of being free plus ruining your eyesight!


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> *Warning*: install only if you wish to see your productivity plummet (but your enjoyment factor go into orbit):
> 
> *Angry Birds HD*
> 
> ...


++1

:clap:


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

Favorite (or must have) apps are:

-Dropbox (file exchange)
-Goodreader (on device file management)
-Reeder (for RSS feeds)
-Atomic Web (more feature rich than Mobile Safari and better tabbed page experience)
-Urban Spoon (restaurant locator)
-Air Video

Not iPad apps but worthy of mention as I use them all the time:
- Skype (for VoIP calls)
- thetvdb (to manage what tv show episodes are out there and what I've watched)
- Speed Test (to show off my 5 Mbps connection speed)

If you're looking for game suggestions, check out the forums at Touch Arcade: iPod Touch, iPad and iPhone Game Reviews and News.

-lang


----------



## dhalver_xeno (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's what i'm using on my iPad lately...

iTeleport - Let's me control the other Macs in the house and more importantly lets me control the EyeTV HD connected to the Mac Mini without having to have a keyboard and mouse present. The remote that comes with EyeTV is terrible.

AirVideo - Excellent streaming... Although it bogs down on the new Mac Mini (non server) when EyeTV app is running. I have to turn off the Eye TV app when streaming otherwise the video comes in all pixelated.

What's On? HD - It's the easiest and quickest way to find out what's on TV. Way easier and quicker than navigating through either the Rogers or the EyeTV on screen guide.

StockWatch - A little too complex for my uses. I suppose it would be useful to a person with a really diversified portfolio and wants to go crazy knowing how much their portfolio is or isn't worth every split second. I'm looking for something simpler along the lines of the free stock widget in OS X.

Pulse - For RSS feeds

Goodreader - For accessing my dropbox and for putting files that I need to reference onto my iPad.

Where To Go - Like UrbanSpoon but it encompasses more options like hotels, transportation, shopping, etc.

AccuWeather - I'm still looking for a "good" weather app that suits my needs. This is the one I am using now.

iTV Shows HD - For keeping track of TV shows that I watch regularly.

Pop Mech - The iPad version of the current issue of Popular Mechanics. It's a pretty good demonstration of what an interactive magazine can be on the iPad. They actually took some time and effort to make the interactiveness useful and relevant to the article it's in.

Calc&Draw - Since the iPad doesn't come with a calculator app. I chose this app because I get a quasi sketchpad app and calculator all in one.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

My favourites include:


Reeder - Google Reader RSS reader.
Zinio - Magazine reader (read my Macworld subscription with it).
Olive Tree's BibleReader - Bible app (not looking to start a war, folks).
Inkvaders HD - This game is quite addictive. Bought it for iPhone and just bought the HD version for iPad last night.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Lots of overlap here but here's my list...


Reeder - RSS feed reader
Dropbox - Your files, anywhere
Goodreader - PDF reader compatible with Dropbox
AirVideo - Stream video from your Mac
Flight Control HD - addictive air traffic control game
Angry Birds HD - Productivity killing game 
iCab Mobile - Safari web browser replacement
Atomic Web Browser - Another excellent web browser
Crosswords - I'm a crossword puzzle addict
Zinio - Magazine and book reader
Evernote - Cloud-based notebook
Urbanspoon - Show all restaurants where you are
appstream - Find new apps on the iTunes Store
The Global and Mail - Read the newspaper on your iPad
eBooks by Kobo HD - eBook reader (associated with Chapters.ca)
Cool Hunting - A daily design, technology, and culture magazine.
powerOne Calculator Lite Edition - RPN and algebraic calculator and much more


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Took a chance on the app Corkulous by Appigo. To make it short, it's now on my dock and is an awesome mind mapping, planning, and organization tool. It also syncs checklist items with ToDo by Appigo if you have it. Tons of uses for this app and lots of well thought out options. An app that screams "made for iPad."

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Mike D (Jun 2, 2006)

Some great apps have been listed, but three of my favourites are:
Heritage fotopedia - if you love photography, you will spend hours exploring this app
Art Puzzles - great for those long flights or lazy nights
Gravitarium - makes it fun to touch your iPad


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Don't have an iPad, so can't have a "favourite" App, but today's MacZot offering (half price software) has an interesting looking App:*

*MacZOT - PhoneView*





> Full iPhone and iPad Access
> 
> This offer will continue through Friday Oct 15th. 48hrs total.
> 
> iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch file storage, voicemail, SMS, call log, notes, contacts, bookmarks, music and photos all on your Mac.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

AirPlayer - stream video directly from a media server.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

If you like TED, it's now available for iPad.


----------



## IVnktr (Jul 18, 2010)

I use pressreader for reading the newspaper every day.

Amazon kindle and iBooks for reading books.

Zinio is for reading magazines.

When I'm done reading I play hand of greed.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

NY Times is free until the end of the year


----------

